# Grounding lights for ungrounded delta 480 3 phase



## Mklitsch (Feb 28, 2019)

Have question about grounding indicators on 3 phase 480 v delta system from utility at two location both feeding remote well pumps 100 and 150 hp pump motors. Currently using two 240 volt 40 watt incandescent lamps in series per phase all tied together to frame ground works ok but have to change lamps occasionally because they burn out. Has any one ever tried using trasformer poilt lights rated 480 volts connected the same as the series 240 incandescent lamps any thoughts and or cautions. The secondary of the pilots would just feed 6 volt lantern bulbs just like a normal pilot light. Thanks for any advice or insight.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Before I can post the answer here and can you please fill the profile per fourm requirement. 

there is few ways to do the ungrounded delta monitoring system set up.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

http://products.ericksonelectric.com/viewitems/ground-detectors/ground-detector-model-wpxvap


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Why are the original lamps "burning out"? Are they constantly lit? Is it that difficult to change them, that rewiring the system is more economical? How frequent is "occasionally"?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pilot-Light-Complete-LED-480V-30mm-WH-SIEMENS-52PL4JBXB/222481800605?epid=1600381427&hash=item33ccf2dd9d:rk:40f:0&checksum=2224818006051e5d40d9ade143b9876d1d89d72370a7&enc=AQADAAAC4FjVrDbVsZ8oH%2F8PNHtt9VX4%2Fw7FZcmMuqsX8uaFEduVO%2BoJsCntZ3lWXUEj3B1Etkwvfu%2BrFV1AiRDsu1p2rsDCfpLBvrsJ2ZNmh9ZhukWZkib5GeZgYLmnZ80wmRxG%2BJrKQUGv2tlkw8Hoqausin7YBIV5ZAX7JYVz5XLY238pkZxlrOhrPVk%2BeuuSCTSL0mqnHeGwW4u9e2d4v%2FRWcMSdsdXr8KRLqjtYrbt6BZCVQ7iT59oru%2B0jhU%2Bmue6%2BgjFNTZDZq5B0hMk%2Ff%2FBhyqtnSxSTM0JTCAMwqG1Qla4Khxvcqon6OQ%2FyeI6%2FE0gkOzuOaHdESXzwVRpw2cRKJpCa2Wg%2BZQRuCN89CCZY0Oi95SDM9p3NbAdZcHJ1Uhk5xxIqijlCwhxVgTpu1qPhVhDg6JlPp77r%2FRF1Xh6ukyN0NEfqG***KfPYmHL8tvY23w0ok5BJumoRYME45gtHlyzGCgTN2K9lbS%2F%2BjQ2b4AlvpBW%2FY%2Flq0Da9%2B9Z7zFugRO40yI5WjCsDwzYaT%2BHPbAmnp%2FwgPRcCzRj4J3FDXM4d4xxlwADP8usV7wDipoGIk6UOxrRLPiUArVxHbd%2BBDZTAju7wI6c4xcHQEQLzk6RZgQId5O%2B0t%2FtmXtPqVXXo3vKACXfzzy9lptDPO0mr%2BO8qf%2BfUuxS5SWCskHTPzRYTcSESVewUr0qlX78JgEsdjfoPJeBuIZhhbd2I6Js%2FQo2Xkm%2FsL%2BvL%2BSQXY%2BlAO5WUjELe%2BHV%2FUoYNrcd3BtXNrfSsb5JMLfbuf2vtyMlq5vJpXjbGQpUvZ8s8UnB%2FsazuDtb41O9tLmDM1g8%2FJZh9WiTc4l%2FiYZyNT%2FxWqvopHkkAcKatW%2BJPXNu1eVEbLs2N%2F0KAoTCgJ2BxTojkXPVisPxnZmpPEABJH3BIqcv2ap%2BerDp000nk5tNcH8PmM0C758N2FBYuyoYDXtAUFlkOVdc8yXg%2FDqCu9NGDm814OD4%3D


----------



## Mklitsch (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for your replies, to answer a few questions.
These two pump locations are remote sites that provide water to a coal breaker operation.
They are inspected per MSHA rules.
Trying to find an alternative to the 12 incandescent 40 W 240 lamps between the two sites.
Have never found the system in a ground fault typically just one or two of the lights are burned out and need to be replaced.

Thought the 480V pilot lamps might work but I have no experience using this configuration.
Wondering if anyone has tried wiring 480 volt pilot lights in a wye configuration tied to ground.
System in place has a 600 V 3 pole fused disconnect protecting the current six light configuration to disconnect lamps for replacing bad bulbs.


----------

